# Looking for a new black tea



## Jerry (Aug 28, 2014)

Have recently more into higher quality coffee and so am drinking more coffee that tea. I have found that my usual tea isn't does the job (usally got for cafe direct or twinings). Got into earl grey but that is sometimes to floral. Any suggestions for a different brand of black tea?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://waterlootea.com/collections/black-tea


----------



## drawntowin (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Jerry

Castleton First Flush FTGFOP1 Darjeeling Black Loose Leaf Tea. My favourite, (although not restricted to) afternoon tea, available on ebay etc. Can be expensive but shop around for bargains. With or without milk etc, a very fine tea.


----------



## Jerry (Aug 28, 2014)

Cheers for the suggestions will definitely check them out


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

allaboutetea.co.uk do their own blend called Portsmouth tea and it comes either loose or bagged up. I keep on coming back to it time after time. It has a hearty punch to it, produces a very nice colour with a small amount of milk added, and I find it great....and, it is not expensive!


----------



## tea lady (Oct 30, 2014)

some great suggestions! was also looking for some new varieties of black tea! thanks!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> http://waterlootea.com/collections/black-tea





dfk41 said:


> allabouttea.co.uk


I get asked for Earl Grey quite a lot so thinking about getting some - Waterloo Tea is almost 2x the price of DFK's link....is their tea that good/worth it?


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I get asked for Earl Grey quite a lot so thinking about getting some - Waterloo Tea is almost 2x the price of DFK's link....is their tea that good/worth it?


I order from both and to be honest the Waterloo Assam mokalbari is well worth the price


----------



## Mary (Nov 26, 2014)

Jerry said:


> Have recently more into higher quality coffee and so am drinking more coffee that tea. I have found that my usual tea isn't does the job (usally got for cafe direct or twinings). Got into earl grey but that is sometimes to floral. Any suggestions for a different brand of black tea?


hello! I can recommend to you my favourite resource. I'm sure you'll find smth cute there, because there are huge amount of Black Tea!


----------



## phesarnion (Mar 3, 2015)

I really enjoy some of the black teas from Yunnan province in China. It's an area that's far better known for its green teas, but the black ones have a really nice smokiness, and a touch of Assam maltyness but without the tannic harshness. Alternatively, Nepalese tea makes for an interesting choice - it's quite similar to Darjeeling, but generally cheaper and more floral.


----------



## PickleB (Mar 10, 2015)

I would have thought you could find something to like among *Drury's black teas*.


----------



## DeloresSteele (Jul 31, 2015)

Tea can be divided into five basic categories: black, green, <gs id="4a1b4db5-5d49-4227-a98f-fb6177d17cab" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="3d5a320c-827e-48be-b793-8ea01cc9385b" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">oolong</gs>, white, and <gs id="f1c69af9-96de-4c8f-a031-b0a7bdb2decc" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="3d5a320c-827e-48be-b793-8ea01cc9385b" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">puer</gs>. I have tried Ceylon Blackwood OP organic black tea.


----------

